# how long does a fet cycle take



## lilacheva (Jun 13, 2012)

hi girls 

im back ,  after a very long 5 months of waiting for the clinic i have finally had the letter i have been waiting for , my notes are finally out of dictatorship 

i have been back to hosp a few weeks ago to speak to the nurse basically she told me to ring back on day 1 of my next period as usual , i explained that i am due on the next day , like clockwork AF came , i rang them and she  said what the nurse failed to tell me is that i needed to wait at least a month and wait for a letter ! so you can imagine how i felt ! huh waiting for a blinking letter again 

i only have 1 frozen blast nurse has said that it was a 6 day old embryo so it stands a good chance , 

has anyone had a succesfull 6 day old transfer and how long does this cycle normally take , AF is due next week so im hoping that if i ring them i will be able to start right away ! , ill be on the long proto ! 

hope everyone is ok im looking forward to getting back on here and chatting with you all again

xxx


----------



## Aw1 (Apr 25, 2013)

Hi Lilacheva,

Are you doing a natural cycle or a medicated cycle as I think that makes a difference to the length.

I did I medicated cycle and took Suprecar nasel spray (down reg) from day 1, then started the eostrogen tablets from about day 3/4 when I had a scan - then waited 10 days continuing on both these, after 10 days (so say day 14) I had another scan to check your lining - mine needed a couple more days so on day 17 I stoped the nasal spray and replaced it with progesterone (this is what simulates ovulation) so as mine were blasts too they were transfered 7 days after I started on the progesterone, so day 21.

I hope this makes sense and helps. If your periods are regular you may be on the natural cycle so things might be a bit more straight forward.

Wishing you good luck - the waiting around it the worst bit isn't it! I got OHSS so had to wait a couple of months to do the FET 

xx


----------



## lilacheva (Jun 13, 2012)

hi 

nurse told me medicated , il be using buserylin injections again as far as im aware my periods are like clockwork !! but the nurse never even suggested natural  , its not as legnthy as fresh is it . i am imagining it wont be as hormonal either ? or is it 

congratulations on you BFP , was this your first fet ??

xx


----------



## Aw1 (Apr 25, 2013)

No definitely not as lengthy as the fresh cycle- and not as an obtrusive either- I only had 2 scans the whole time. My clinic said if you were regular you could do a natural cycle which barely involved any drugs but I think they sometimes don't like to do this as often it is on weekends etc that they have to do transfer as they have no control. 

Thanks- yes it was my first FET so fingers crossed it works for you too xx


----------



## Shoegirl10 (Dec 24, 2011)

I have heard that it isnt as long as a fresh cycle - be it medicated or natural 
What grading is your Day 6 embryo?
Good luck x


----------



## jules35 (Jul 2, 2012)

Hey i'm going through my first FET and I am on my 7th week of medication from downregging longer than my fresh cycle which was 6 weeks.It depends on your wombs response to downregulation and HRT (oestrogen tablets)to thicken the womb to near 8mm in preparation for transfer. The reason its taken longer for me, is that my womb is taking its time to thicken, common i've been told.


----------



## mross (Jul 10, 2012)

Hi lilacheva,

Yes I agree with the ladies last post, everyone is different.  I found the FET a million times longer and stressful than the fresh! I cycled for 10 weeks when I thought would only be 4 weeks tops.  I down regged fine but couldn't get womb lining thickness up so it was a LONG cycle!  Ive just started my fet yesterday but my protocol is different to yours, I start the Suprecur on day 19 and then after 2 weeks or so if all going well I start the estregen and then get transfer, im getting the dreased gemstone injections this cycle to.  Gulp.  I have 2 embies left, one is also a 6 day and one a 5 day, and after several discussions with the clinic im getting both put back in.  I had 1 put in with the fresh which worked but miscarried at 12 weeks, then this last cycle worked but had chemical pregnancy so im praying these little ones work xxx


----------



## lilacheva (Jun 13, 2012)

hi girls thanks for your advice 

i am currently waiting for AF to arrive so i can make the call to start 
i am just hoping st marys have not got a waiting list for FET  


your advice has been very useful , ill be asking a lot more questions as soon as it starts  

xxx


----------



## Aw1 (Apr 25, 2013)

good luck!!! xxxx


----------



## jules35 (Jul 2, 2012)

mross just a quick question did you get any blood tests done through your FET cycle to check your levels of oestrogen?


----------



## mross (Jul 10, 2012)

Hi Jules,

No I wish they did blood testing at my clinic but they wont.  They go by the scans unfortunately, im PCT funded so cant complain!  Have you experienced similar?  I did get progesterone level tested as wanted to do a natural cycle but my level was 24 (I did this all through my doctor though as clinic said to go to the doctor for it).  They said level not good which is why im doing another medicated. xx


----------

